
The Invention of Telecommuting (2015) - onemind
https://www.citylab.com/life/2015/12/the-invention-of-telecommuting/418047/
======
brlewis
> Some studies have shown that telecommuting can contribute to a significant
> reduction in vehicle miles traveled—and, consequently, in greenhouse gas
> emissions. But it’s difficult to quantify the effects on traffic and energy
> usage, the forces that directly inspired Nilles’ book.

I wonder if the current crisis will supply us with some numbers.

